# idée de menu 15 mois



## lafeeclochette (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour à vous,

j'ai une petite qui apprécie les morceaux depuis un moment (dixit ses parents) et n'a pas forcément de plaisir avec le sucré...

allaitée pendant un moment, la transition approche avec moi et je me demandais, changez-vous de menus tous les jours, où trouvez-vous les idées et comment vous organisez-vous... svp

merci pour les suggestions... 

à bientôt.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Bonsoir perso quand je faisais le déjeuner pour les petits ce n'était pas avant 2 ans choix de leurs parents ... par contre chaque jour repas différent avec une entrée plat principal fromage ou yaourt et fruit (pain et eau) ... le menu était prêt pour la semaine (pour savoir quoi acheter à l'avance petit village et le supermarché plus loin) voilà pour moi ... et les idées dans ma petite tête ... j'ai d'ailleurs retrouvé tous mes menus dernièrement en faisant du rangement (et oui je garde trop de choses !!!) ... çà va le faire vous avez les idées pour votre famille et bien c'est pareil pour les petits (j'ai un petit livre avec des idées de menus pour les plus petits avec le blédichef) ... et perso toujours préparé les repas pendant les siestes du matin ou avec les petits sous les yeux derrière leur barrière ... 😉


----------



## Griselda (11 Août 2022)

Absolument, la composition des menus chez moi n'a pas de doublon dans la même semaine. En tant que pro petite enfance il n'est pas envisageable de présenter 2 fois de suite le même repas.

Les idées?
Déjà je commence par regarder ce que j'ai fais dernièrement pour écarter cet aliment là. Puis les produits frais (légumes et fruits) que je vais trouver chez mon primeur vont m'inspirrer. Bien sur où en sont les différents enfants que je nourris de ce qu'ils savent et apprécient manger (texture, morceaux ou pas, crus ou cuit...)...
C'est un vrai travail, une mission importante, c'est aussi pour ça qu'il est hors de question de le faire pour moins de 5€/jr/enft car la diversité exigée en tant qu'AM entraine du gaspillage, des frais, du temps...

Voilà pourquoi quand je suis en vacances je prends grand plaisir A NE PAS avoir besoin de faire à manger moi-même ;-) !


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Août 2022)

Griselda quand je faisais le repas pour les petits j'adorais çà ce n'était pas une contrainte et pour repas/goûter je prenais 3.50euro pour les petits et 4euros pour les péris (dès la maternelle) et oui on apprécie de ne pas faire à manger en vacances qui ne le serait pas ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Août 2022)

Trop drôle Griselda et Angèle vous dîtes la votre bonheur de cuisiner pour les accueillis en oubliant de donner quelques idées de plats. 
En plus pour les accueillis de moins de 3 ans il faut cuisiner le plus naturellement possible chez nous ce sont les parents qui apportent alors je ne donne pas les recettes. Mon dernier accueilli avait le pot au feu de papa en plat préféré et le poulet coco de papi ! Un petit avec un bon appétit .


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Août 2022)

Nounoucat mes petits avaient 2 ans donc cela pouvait être des lentilles saucisses / pot au feu / paella / riz cantonais / hachis parmentier / purée escalopes etc etc ... enfin tous les plats familiaux possibles ! et leur entrée préférée pommes de terre tièdes et cervelas tout bête ... suffit de se creuser un peu les méninges mais je sais que certaines n'aiment pas cuisiner ...


----------



## Tiphain (12 Août 2022)

Et qu'est ce que vous faites avec des petits entre 13 mois et 15 mois qui n'ont que 4 dents.
Pour l'instant habitant pas loin de l'allemagne, je vais chercher des pots HIPP allemand qui sont très diversifiés, équilibrés et qui en texture correspondent à ce qu'ils peuvent manger.

Je ne me vois pas prendre sur mes temps de repos ou mes week end pour faire des repas aux enfants de moins de 18 mois (en général, ils ont toutes leurs dents et mange comme les grands). Ayant à la rentrée des périscolaires et des bébés et des entre 13 et 15 mois, je n'ai pas le temps matériel et les pots HIPP sont très bien faits


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour alors je trouve que si c'est l'assmat qui fournit les repas elle se doit de faire du fait maison .quand les petits n'ont que 4 dents il suffit de mixer . Exemple du pot au feu mixé ça donne une purée de plusieurs légumes avec un peu de viande hachée dessus.
Je trouve les pots et plats industriels intéressants en dépannage ou voyage pas au quotidien.
Les petits qui ont la chance de manger du fait maison ont un meilleur appétit et en général ils aiment manger.


----------



## lafeeclochette (12 Août 2022)

bonjour, je suis d'accord, le fait maison est à privilégier... merci pour vos retours, bon we à venir


----------



## Ktyvik (15 Août 2022)

Agréée pour 4 loulous, je cuisine pour la semaine et reste sur des choses simples. Le marché pour les légumes et fruits et si pas possible, Mr Surgelé m'aide aussi pour certains légumes et aussi poisson sans arêtes bien pratiques. J'ai la chance d'avoir un magimix cook expert et cela me fait gagner du temps. Chaque jour est différent avec proteine féculents et légumes verts et/ou. fromage/laitage/crème ou petite semoule maison et fruit ou compote. J'instaure des petites journées type pour les plus grands ! Ex : le mardi toujours des pâtes et ils adorent ce repère dans la semaine. J'utilise les mêmes aliments  pour petits et grands et je mixe ou pas en fonction des âges et des goûts de chacun. Chaque vendred j'imprime mon petit menu dans un cahier de vie qui repart avec chaque loulou. Sans oublier la transmission verbale aux PE le soir.


----------



## Leeanna (15 Août 2022)

je m'aide du menu de la cantine de mon fils. Bon parfois il mange à l'école de la langue de bœuf, ici les petits accueillis n'en mange pas car je ne sais pas la cuisiner et je n'ai pas l'envie non plus 😵‍💫.


----------



## incognito (15 Août 2022)

plat familial, repas identique pour la famille et les loulous

j'adapte les textures, les quantités.

daube provençale
ratatouille
poissons avec sauce crème fraîche citron estragon 
riz 
pâtes
flageolets
haricots rouges
pommes de terre sautées, vapeur
tous les légumes et certains viennent de loin : banane plantain, edos
foies de volailles, de lapin, de veau, de génisse...
escalopes panées maison pour les grands

ce ne sont que des idées qui passent mais à 15 mois on mange de tout

et ceci pour les nouvelles recommandations

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Août 2022)

Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de dire aux PE je fais à manger aux petits accueillis et aller acheter des petits pots du commerce aussi bons soient-ils !!! je trouve cela aberrant ... pour les bébés il suffit de mixer vos légumes et viande et au fur et à mesure un peu moins et en laissant des petits morceaux de viande ... moi ils avaient près de 2 ans alors voilà mais pour mes enfants je faisais ainsi !!!


----------



## Titine15 (15 Août 2022)

Bonsoir
Pour mes accueillies qui ont 13 et 20 mois, je mixe plus ou moins en laissant des petits morceaux. Par exemple, la purée de petits pois carottes, je rajoute des petits pois non mixés. 
Ils mangent la même chose que les grands et surtout la même chose que les adultes tout en respectant l'équilibre alimentaire au niveau des proportions de viande etc. Ils mangent très bien et bien mieux depuis qu'ils ne mangent plus de pots industriels et pour les fruits c'est morceaux et pas de pb
Bonne soirée


----------



## Nounousympa (15 Août 2022)

Tu peux trouver des idées de repas pour les petits en recherchant sur "les tableaux des menus des crèches "sur internet


----------



## incognito (16 Août 2022)

ah oui, gaufres salées 
ils aiment beaucoup courgettes, fromage, poulet (mixé)
et on peut faire tous les mélanges possibles


----------



## liline17 (17 Août 2022)

pour les féculents, tu peux prévoir de la semoule de couscous, du quinoa, des lentilles, des pates étoiles, ce sont des tous petits éléments faciles à manger à cet âge


----------



## ChantalGoya (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Je cuisine toujours pour les enfants selon ce que l'on décide avec les parents et je préfère largement proposer le repas que se faire réchauffer un plat industriel fourni par manque de temps.....

Ici c'est de saison et de préférence local avec découverte des goûts, des épices, des textures....

Et adaptés aux âges et tolérances et goût

Idées d'entrée
- bâtonnets de légumes
- petits pancakes au fromage / légumes / jambon
- cake salé
- tomates
- Tartine de tapenade ou de pâté maison
- soupe

Idées de plat
- tous les légumes cuits vapeurs ou cuisinés selon les âges
- les légumineuses : lentilles, pois chiche, haricot rouge....
- les pâtes bien sur
- purée de pdt ou de légumes pour varier les couleurs = faire un hachis parmentier avec purée de pdt /purée  de carotte et épinards par exemple
- tajine, petit couscous
- tous les plats à base de coco qui généralement sont très bien appréciés
- croquettes de légumes ou/et de viande

Idées desserts
- tous les fruits sous toutes les formes mais de préférence crus
- des vérinnes fromage blanc /biscuit/ fruits crus ou compote
- des flans maison
- riz au lait et là encore, on peut varier les goûts avec du lait de coco, de la vanille, du caramel, un peu de chocolat en poudre dessus.....
- semoule
- des tartelettes = un petit disque de pâte sur lequel on dispose des lamelles de pomme par exemple et hop

En fait, il faut surtout cuisiner avec envie et plaisir pour que tout le monde se régale.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Chantalgoya perso les PE n'ont pas à décider ce que je donne ou pas aux enfants je ne les ai JAMAIS consulté c'est déjà assez pénible (même si j'adorais faire les repas) de se creuser la tête pour les courses et faire en sorte que chaque jour et semaine soit différents ! je ne fais plus à manger mais j'estime que mes repas étaient super équilibrés et pas besoin de l'aval de PE qui parfois ne donnent que du poisson pané des nuggets des knakis (souvent) des pattes de poulet toutes grasses (ds sac à réchauffer pour l'apéro plein de gras !) bref j'ai toujours fait à ma façon et les enfants mangeaient tout ce que je leur faisais j'avais même des compliments des PE car je notais ce que les enfants avaient mangé juste pour ne pas faire doublon avec le diner !!! voilà pour ma façon de procéder ... vous demandez l'avis aux parents pour tout ???


----------



## ChantalGoya (18 Août 2022)

Je suis désolée mais les repas que l'on fait et que l'on propose sont aussi un moment d'échange avec les PE.
Leur expliquer ce que l'on propose à leurs enfants.
Leur expliquer pourquoi à partir d'un certain âge il pourrait être difficile pour eux de continuer à fournir
Connaître les éventuelles allergies, intolérances
Savoir ce qui a été introduit, proposé jusque là


Échanger avec les PE c'est quand même la base d'une bonne relation

Je ne laisse pour autant pas les PE décider mais j'aime aussi quand ils me font des suggestions. Ils ont parfois des idées auxquelles je n'aurai jamais pensé.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

_Mais bien sûr que je demande si l'enfant fait des allergies ou autre je ne suis pas foldingue ! et l'échange se faisait le soir mais tout était noté dans le cahier de liaison qui n'est pas là pour faire joli ! de toute façon depuis 6 ans environ les PE amènent le repas de leur enfant çà s'est fait ainsi mais pas à ma demande ... mais demander des conseils pour les menus non je sais ce que j'ai à faire ... après je ne suis pas contre pour échanger des recettes mais çà s'arrête là et surtout avec les PE avec qui j'ai des bonnes relations ... j'aime avoir ma liberté de penser ..._


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, poissons pânés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc. Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, nuggets, poissons panés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc.Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, poissons pânés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc. Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, nuggets, poissons panés, riz, knackies, et jambon blancPâtes, pizzas, burgers, poissons pânés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc. Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, nuggets, poissons panés, riz, knackies, et jambon blancPâtes, pizzas, burgers, poissons pânés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc. Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, nuggets, poissons panés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc. Et, Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, poissons pânés, riz, knackies, et jambon blanc. Pâtes, pizzas, burgers, nuggets, poissons panés, riz, ratatouille, et pommes,  knackies, et jambon blanc (Attention, il y a un piège)


----------



## incognito (18 Août 2022)

pomme c'est l'intrus


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Mais pas que.....


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

C'est souvent les plats que les PE m'apportent ! c'est si facile ... sans commentaires !


----------



## incognito (18 Août 2022)

ratatouille !!

tellement contente d'avoir trouver "pomme"


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Perso ratatouille et pomme j'ai pour mon petit bout !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Août 2022)

Bravo les filles !


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Août 2022)

Riz ratatouille pomme ! Une petite question métal. Le grand paragraphe de nourriture c'est le menu d'un seul repas pour tes accueillis ? 
C'est copieux tout de même.


----------



## Merlu33 (19 Août 2022)

lafeeclochette​je cuisine souvent les légumes de mon jardin, je les congelé, et varie les repas.

*un exemple* de menu.

*lundi*
tomates cerises ( en ce moment)
steak et patate ou petite penne et bolonaise avec ma sauce tomate...
caprice des dieux ,yaourts a la vanille
*mardi*
petit poids+ saucisse + coquillettes ou filet de colin ou maquereau ,  vache qui riz, pomme ( fruits de saison)
*mercredi *
carotte râpées
riz +  ratatouille et jambon ou petit cote de porc, petit suisse, banane
*jeudi*
filet de poulet ou dinde +  haricot vert+ mini farfalle, yaourt a la grec, brownie
*vendredi*
concombre a la crème
filet de merlu  + epinard a la creme et semoule, kiri, flan


----------



## Tiphain (19 Août 2022)

Ben bravo à vous si vous avez le temps de cuisiner pour les bébés accueillis. je n'ai pas le temps matériel de le faire, et je ne prendrais jamais sur mes temps de repos ou mes temps privè pour le faire. 
Et ce n'est pas dommage, c'est juste que je considère ce boulot comme un travail lambda, je fais la partition entre le travail et la vie privée, il ne viendrait à personne de travailler le week end ou le soir pour son patron, ben moi c'est pareil, une fois les enfants partis et le week end, ma vie privée commence avec des activités bien différentes et l'un n'empiète jamais sur l'autre sauf 1h le samedi matin pour les courses, c'est tout
Lorsque les enfants sont diversifiés et qu'ils mangent comme les plus grands pas de soucis mais avant cela, petits pots et ils mangent avant les plus grands, mes enfants et nous même les adultes.

J'ai un temps limité le midi pour faire manger tout le monde, 1h30 pas plus, puisqu'il faut aller chercher et emmener les enfants à l'école pas le choix, c'est comme cela. Les parents le savent et j'ai toujours eu un mixte de bébé et de périscolaire, là ou j'habitais avant j'avais 2h, c'était plus cool le midi mais en temps d'école pas le temps, plat simple (viande légume ou poisson légumes, féculents, fromage, dessert).  

Pendant les vacances, il m'arrive d'avantage de faire à manger en présence des enfants et de la participation des plus grands


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Août 2022)

Perso toujours pris le temps de faire à manger pdt l'accueil des petits pas question non plus de faire le soir ou autre ... accueil familial (qui disparait) oblige ... et j'allais aussi à l'école le temps est compté faire manger les bébés et plus petits partir à l'école les ramener après mais avec une bonne ORGANISATION on y arrive je l'ai fait pendant de nombreuses années ... voilà pour moi !!!


----------



## incognito (19 Août 2022)

comme ils jouent en motricité libre, j'ai la barrière à ma cuisine et je les vois donc je fais les viandes à la minute, les cuissons rapides aussi

sinon, si je prépare un plat mijoté, il est pour tout le monde donc je le fais le soir pour le lendemain midi ou le matin avant l'arrivée (ou après l'arrivée et avant le départ en balade)

je ne prépare rien sur mon temps libre pour les loulous, je m'organise dans mes envies culinaires pour que cela tombe quand je peux le faire. Les gaufres salées lundi seront préparées le matin avant l'arrivée pour la pâte (ou alors avec le grand loulou avant de partir en balade) et seront cuites à la minute.

et le midi, mon fils et mon mari mangent avec nous, accueil familial, repas familiaux et c'est super sympa !


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

bon alors ici je ne cuisine que pour ma famille
cette semaine étant toute seule (puisque mes 2 petites sont parties avec leur père en vacances a la mer et ma grande ayant cassé sa cheville j'ai du annuler et rester avec elle.. ) j'en ai profité pour faire beaucoup de plats mijotés en quantité et zou au congel
rouelle de porc façon bourguignon, ratatouille, couscous, rougail saucisses, carry poulet, achard de légumes (parfait en accompagnement, dans les cakes salés ou en entrée, en sandwich, bref ça passe partout chaud ou froid) là j'ai encore une rouelle de porc à faire cette fois je vais faire la recette de ma maman avec les poids du cap
les réunionnaises de ce forum comprendront mes menus 😃


----------



## incognito (26 Août 2022)

même les non réunionnaises, ça donne faim


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Août 2022)

J'ai passé 3 jours sur mes vacances d'été à préparer des conserves maison (légumes - fruits - en morceaux, compotes -). Un vrai plaisir avec les fruits d'été. J'ai fait mes cueillettes chez le maraîcher. Je suis "parée pour l'hiver" comme on dit ! J'achète ma viande en circuit court chez un producteur voisin à moins de 5 km de chez moi qui est labellisé bio. Pour les préparations quotidiennes pour mes accueillis je fais pour tout le monde pareil en mixant plus ou moins selon les âges. Et moi et mon mari mangeons les mêmes préparation. Faire pour nous deux ou un peu plus les jours où mes accueillis sont là c'est du pareil au même. Laitages et crèmes dessert maison avec ma super yaourtière. Un déjeuner sans viande ni poisson (végétarien) par semaine, une fois du poisson ou de la viande en alternance les autres jours. Je n'irai pas acheter des petits pots du commerce pour les donner à manger ensuite à mes accueillis. Dans ce cas-là, autant que les parents fournissent les repas eux même !


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Tout à fait Catie pourquoi dire je fais à manger et acheter des petits pots NON SENS !


----------

